# Concerts you have recently gone to.



## larry_stewart (Jun 30, 2008)

This weekend I attended two concerts.  *Billy Joel*, up in Connecticut, and then *Ringo (starr) and his all star band* ( here on long island).  Both I have seen in the past ( Billy at least 10 times, and Ringo one other time about 2 years ago.)  Both were great shows.  Billy played a few songs that he hasnt done in concert in years , which was nice.  Although, I didnt feel he was able to get the crowd up on its feet as well as he did years ago.  Ringo, has such a great, interactive personality.  His band was great, and he had the crowd laughing, talking back and on its feet the whole night.  I give both the thumbs up.

Just curious who else has recently been to a concert, and what they thought.


----------



## knight76 (Jun 30, 2008)

We went to see Billy Joel when he was in Australia last year. Great concert and fantastic singer.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 30, 2008)

I went to see Billy Joel quite a few years ago when he was on tour with Elton John. They were both spectacular - an excellent show. The last concert I went to was Alanis Morissette, I think, or maybe John Mayer. Both were good, too.


----------



## sattie (Jun 30, 2008)

Rick Springfield.... I'm embarrased to say.  Nothing against Springfield... just not my type of music to buy tickets for!!!!  But he was pretty good, surprisingly!  The concert before that was Def Leppard, that is more my speed.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 30, 2008)

OMG, my sons went to see Rick Springfield in Vegas about 6 years ago. They went with their dad and he talked them into that versus Blue Man Group. (He still hasn't lived that one down!) Def Leppard - that would be awesome!


----------



## knight76 (Jun 30, 2008)

Def Leppard are in Aus at the moment I think.

I have heard they are not that good live. Havent seen them though


----------



## sattie (Jun 30, 2008)

Def Leppard was not that bad... but then I was at the back of the plaza which made them look like little ants with hair bee-boppin around on stage!  HA HA!


----------



## Mel! (Jun 30, 2008)

I went to a Judas Priest concert here in Munich, Germany last week.

Mel


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 30, 2008)

Fisher's Mom - Blue man group is way fun. I haven't laughed so hard in years.

AC


----------



## Angie (Jun 30, 2008)

Green Day was my last show...and that was 3 yrs ago!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, Sattie, I was tempted to start a "what was the most embarrassing concert you have ever been too" thread, I didnt.  But, since your brought yours up, Ill list mine.

Most embarrassing:
*Jack Wagner * ( the guy from the soap opera).  This was a good 20 + years ago.  The only benefit was that out of the 3000 + fans there, the only two guys were me and my friend. 

*Air Supply* A patient of mine, very old and sick.  I did much of his work for free because I felt bad for him.  He was a volunteer at a theater.  For a thank you gift, he got me a gift certficate to his theater.  I told my wife ( big mistake) and next thing I knew, we wre sitting 2nd row for Air Supply.  I must admit, they were very good, and you knew all the songs.  Just kinda hard to admit to, at least back then.  Now, I Just dont care. And yes I do have their greatest hits album.

*Barry Manilow*  This was another instance that I went to because of the wife.  Ok Ok, I admit he also was musically good, and you knew every song.  It felt more like a night club act than a big concert.  And the audience consisted of 2 types of people.  %50 were older women who were screaming, and yelling and crying for barry. The other %50 were their husbands who were consistantly checking their watches ( when they wernt sleeping) waiting for the time to go.

If I had to rank my favorite concert, ID probably say Stevie Wonder ( saw him in october), and Billy Joel ( in the prime of his career)

Most disappointing concert  for me was probably Madonna ( 1990).  Not that it was bad,  I guess I just expected more considering her popularity. It seemed like more of a " show' than a concert


----------



## JGDean (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess I'm getting old. I haven't been to a concert for several years. The last one I went to though was excellent. AC/DC in Biloxi, MS.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, at the recent billy joel concert, he had one of his 'roadies' sing " highway to hell" which actually brought down the house..


----------



## sattie (Jun 30, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Well, Sattie, I was tempted to start a "what was the most embarrassing concert you have ever been too" thread, I didnt. But, since your brought yours up, Ill list mine.
> 
> Most embarrassing:
> *Jack Wagner *( the guy from the soap opera). This was a good 20 + years ago. The only benefit was that out of the 3000 + fans there, the only two guys were me and my friend.
> ...


 

OH OH OH.... you have me soooooo beat!!!!!!  Rick is by far my most embarrassing!!!  Now you got me thinking what my WORST concert ever was!  I'll have to think on that a bit.

But one of the best (apart from DIO and Iron Maiden... they always had the coolest stage setups!) was Billy Idol and The Cult.  One of the best shows that I never expected!


----------



## JohnL (Jun 30, 2008)

Just went to see Dickie Betts and great southern 2 weeks ago at the Rams Head Tavern in Annapolis. Great concert, intimate setting.
Dickie actually came to our table before the concert started and appologised, because the music would be loud


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 30, 2008)

Born in the USA Tour.

LOLZ!


----------



## qmax (Jun 30, 2008)

Last few:

Stanley Clarke

Robben Ford

Larry Carlton

These were all in a jazz club venue.  Last arena type concert was Prince, but that has been a few years.


----------



## GB (Jun 30, 2008)

I have been to so few concerts since I had kids. I used to go to so many. I have seen probably about 600 or 700 concerts or more. I can not remember the last one I went to. I plan on taking my daughter to her first music festival this year though. It will be a very small one with local bands. We may even camp overnight if she is up for it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 30, 2008)

Me, too, GB. Concerts are too loud for little ones, usually, so I don't get to go.

I remembered last night I had gone to *one* since Fisher was born - Leon Russell. I was really looking forward to it since I had seen him when he was with Joe Cocker way back in my wild youth. I don't know how the heck it happened, but Leon Russel got old!!!! It wasn't as good as I had hoped but it was a nice evening out.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't laugh! I am going to my FIRST concert July 9, in Chicago to see George Michael.  anyone hear of him?  Been around for pretty long time.  Loved him when he was younger and still love to listen to his music.  I have no clue what to expect or what to wear.  Just  hope I don't have rotten seats behind someone with large hat or worse photographers videotaping his show.  They say this is his last  so I look forward t o getting to see him cause then I can say I did go t o a concert.  Been to the symphony but I think that is different classification?

One bad thing, will have to put all my dogs in kennel.  Hope they don't give any problems.  Sure not easy to handle.  One 13 years old other two are puppies with one being a 'runner'.  I will probably worry the whole time I am away.  never do go far when I do go away.


----------



## GB (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh this will be MUCH different than the symphony ITK. Be prepared to stand. Depending on the crowd people either sit (like at the symphony) or everyone stands. You will not have to worry about video cameras most likely as those are not allowed in.

Wear comfortable cloths and comfy shoes. If it is outside then bring layers. be prepared to pay an arm and a leg and another arm for food and drinks inside the venue. Be prepared for it to be loud. You may even want to bring cottom balls or ear plugs to put in yoru ears just in case.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 30, 2008)

GB, thanks you always take time to understand me.  I will surely do as you suggest.  Since it is in Chicago and gas so high we are t aking the train which will t ake us all day to get there from ST. Louis.  Plane was out of question since like you said paying arm and leg is really truth.  Now if we want to eat something or drink, better consider going to restroom (unless charge there too) to get some water from faucet if get too warm.  Standing?  Gee, this is really making me wonder if I am up to this.  I guess got no choice if the entertainer stands all the while guess the audience does the same.  GB, you know who George Michael is?  I know there are stories but that is none of my business.  I just  like his music.  Well, I am looking forward to it in one way but I could accept watching him on tv.  Thanks GB.  Least have idea and I will bring the cotton balls.  Or do they sell them too?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 30, 2008)

George Michael, as in the guy from Wham ?, Duo with Elton John ' dont let the sun go down on me' ?  " wake me up, before you go go " ??  if thats the guy, then yes i know who he is.  If it is another George Michael, then Im stumped


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 30, 2008)

I saw John Cougar, course, he's just John Mellancamp now! LOL that was in 1986!!LOL 
Best one I ever went to!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 30, 2008)

Yep, he's the guy from Wham! and then later a solo artist. I really enjoyed seeing him on the first episode of "Eli Stone" and again on a later one.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 30, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Yep, he's the guy from Wham! and then later a solo artist. I really enjoyed seeing him on the first episode of "Eli Stone" and again on a later one.


 
Me too. I had to download that song just to hear it too!!


----------



## The Z (Jun 30, 2008)

We just went to the Styx/Boston show on Saturday night (6/28) here in Vegas.  Inexpensive tickets brought a big crowd (around 10,000) to a good, olde-fashioned arena rock show.  Great stuff!


----------



## elaine l (Jun 30, 2008)

Loud reminds me of a concert I took my oldest daughter to back 17 yrs ago.  It was New Kids on the Block.  The screaming from all the girls was deafening.  I remember wishing I had earplugs then.


----------



## GB (Jun 30, 2008)

Yep I know George Michael. I listened to Wham in the 80's and then his solo stuff too. 

ITK, most concerts will let you bring bottled water in as long as it is not opened. You can save some money that way. Not all allow it though so be prepared to throw it out if they tell you it can't come in. Best bet is to just bring a backpack and put your water and food and warm clothes in it and chances are they will let you in without really checking.

Bring your own cotton balls. Some places sell ear plugs, but ANYTHING you buy there is cost a ton more than if you buy it before you get there.


----------



## JGDean (Jul 1, 2008)

*David Cassidy??*



sattie said:


> OH OH OH.... you have me soooooo beat!!!!!! Rick is by far my most embarrassing!!! Now you got me thinking what my WORST concert ever was! I'll have to think on that a bit.


----------



## sattie (Jul 1, 2008)

HA HA HA!!!!  Nope, don't think you would catch me dead at that one!  I'm still pondering tho!


----------



## sattie (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, I have a scrap book and I have all my concert ticket stubs.  Looking through them all, I noticed that I have notes written on them.  Things that happened during the concert, people we met, if the show was good or not....

Just so happens that on the Motley Crue / Y&T concert stub, I wrote "show sucked"!


----------



## Flourgirl (Jul 1, 2008)

We also recently saw Billy Joel at Mohegan Sun in CT in May. We don't go to concerts as often as we used to, but most recently we've seen....

Billy Joel
Celtic Women
Aerosmith
Billy Joel & Elton John
Shania Twain

Hubby and I have eclectic tastes.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh Larry, we're kinfolk.  I took my daughter to Air Supply years ago and loved it.  My hairdresser girlfriend and I decided it'd be a fun thing to do.  She took her little sister.  We sat front row center and our daughter was called up on stage, she is beautiful and seeing her being swooned over, was so cute and they were making a video that night that she is on, so pretty neat.  Loved them and their music, okay, so I'm nuts.  Now don't get me started about Barry. As I've stated before on here somewhere, I adore him..............husband took me for our anniversary to Vegas to see him and although he did look at his watch, he did also have to say that he puts on a wonderful show.

My current favorite is a group of men, whom I've seen in concert 9 times over the last 2 1/2 years.  Am I a groupie?  Ya think?


----------



## GB (Jul 1, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> My current favorite is a group of men, whom I've seen in concert 9 times over the last 2 1/2 years.  Am I a groupie?  Ya think?


If 9 times over 2 1/2 year qualifies you as a groupie then what am I? I saw my favorite band an average of 15 times a year for 11 years


----------



## Angie (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I guess I should change my reply to some of my most famous concerts...

Elton John
Ozzy
Green Day
Kiss
Boston
Bon Jovi
Motley Crue
Linkin Park
3 Doors Down
White Zombie
Poison
Judas Priest
Alice Cooper

And a lot of late 80's/early 90's hair bands!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 1, 2008)

GB said:


> If 9 times over 2 1/2 year qualifies you as a groupie then what am I? I saw my favorite band an average of 15 times a year for 11 years


Oh, I'd have gone many many many more times but the hubster said, nuh uh..............................


----------



## sattie (Jul 1, 2008)

Angie said:


> Well, I guess I should change my reply to some of my most famous concerts...
> 
> Elton John
> Ozzy
> ...


 
Yep girl, I'm with you on most of these!!!!


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2008)

sattie said:


> Yep girl, I'm with you on most of these!!!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 2, 2008)

Just  a quick plug for Bon Jovi.

Im not Their #1 fan, dont even own a cd, but 
Bon Jovi was my nephews favorite band.  As a child he was diagnosed with an inoperable brain tumor.  A few years back, at the age of 11 he was in the hospital and for several months.  MY brother was able to get in touch with John Bon Jovi and let him know the situation.  Not only did he visit my nephew in the hospital,  But he brought t-shirts for all the kids in the hospital unit where my nephew was staying, brought every cd bon jovi released,  when they found out that my nephew didnt have a cd player in the hospital, they bough and brought a cd player for him,  and when he was there with my nephew, my nephew told him that he liked his sun glasses and they were cool, so bon jovi handed them to him and told them to keep them. It wasnt a 5 minute hello, but he was there for hours.

I have a tremendous amount of respect for someone who does the right thing and goes way above what was  expected.

My nephew died a few weeks later, but was at least able to experience this in his short life.  In the jewish relgion, when someone dies, it is customary to send food to their house.  Bon Jovi did this.  Now , every year in July there is a Charity Benefit in honor of my nephew.  Bon Jovi donates a signed guitar each year to be auctioned off.  Its always the highest priced item to go. All the money is donated to help kids who are in the hospital have as nice of an experience as possible.  Buying games, televisions, video games ,  anything to make it a more comfortable environment.

Just wanted to plug Bon Jovi for doing much much more than we expected.

** here is a pic of a poster that was presented at one of the charity benefits**


----------



## GB (Jul 2, 2008)

WOW what a stand up guy. I can't stand his music (but my wife loves him), but I have a new found respect of the highest accord for him. Thanks for sharing that story Larry. It is a shame what happened to your nephew. I am very sorry about that.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 2, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Just  a quick plug for Bon Jovi.Im not Their #1 fan, dont even own a cd, but


I don't like 'em either but my DD said last year, bar none, best concert she's ever been to period!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 2, 2008)

*SOOOOOOO very thankful*

GB I am so very thankful you took time to tell me not to expect to sit down.  I questioned the family and they told me they just took for granted I would know.  I was going to wear heels?  Never, not if I st and the whole time.  Why do they sell seats if everyone stands entire time?  Well, if i do get to go I am thankful you explained to me what to expect.  When I asked if someone was bringing cotton balls, they didn't respond.  Probably NOT!  I feel like I am in another planet, really.  Just  because I am starting to go places since they are not all at home, they can't understand that I don't know what to expect. just hope the place isn't dark that I can't see where I am going.  We even don't have a place to stay till we leave next morning.  Like when I was free, just have to 'wing it' I guess.  I do feel like I am in a cave of some kind.

Thanks again


----------



## GB (Jul 2, 2008)

Depending on the concert some people sit. Also if there is an intermission people will be sitting then. It all depends on the concert though. If it is music that people like to dance to then they will be up and dancing probably. 

It will be dark, but you will still be able to see what you are doing. 

Cotton or ear plugs are not a necessity, but if you have sensitive ears they will help.

Don't worry about living in a cave. There are millions of experiences in the world. We can not go through all of them.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 2, 2008)

GB, only kind words I hear are ones that people say on this site.  May think I am strange but in one way or another we all need love, right?  Thanks again for your understanding and most of all compassion.  I have never heard you say unkind thing to someone here.  If I did live in a cave, I have faith you would not worry about visiting me there.  Just kidding.


----------



## GB (Jul 2, 2008)

I bet you would keep a lovely cave 

Have a great time at the concert and make sure to let us know how you liked it.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

I've been to a few.  I went to SARS rock when Toronto was crying because their economy was poop from people not wanting to visit because of SARS.  There, I saw ACDC, Rolling Stones, gosh so many others, google it and you'll see. It was supposed to be a rock show and they had Justin Timberlake there in the evening before the bigger names, people threw water bottles at him lol.

I have seen U2 twice.  If anyone has seen their video where they are playing on the back of a flatbed truck in New York City, I was one of the people running after them.  My Mom and I were walking around the Rockefeller Center and she points with a wild look in her eyes, "Is that U2??" and I replied, "What???"   She continued, "That's U2! Oh my God!"  And we ran after them.  We had our cameras because we were visiting.  I also saw U2 in concert a few months later and got some nice shots, but here is one from when I saw them in NYC:







I have also seen Nickelback several times, as they are my favorite band.






I have also seen the band LIVE, the ones who sing Lightning Crashes.. that was a beautiful song when they sang it.. I was in the GA and was very close and got amazing shots of when he was singing it:






Also seen various bands like Daughtry.. I have seen others I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

And I think it's worth mentioning that my MOM is a Bon Jovi groupie... well, as close as you can get anyways!

She goes to any concert she can - she's even travelled as far as Atlanta, and is no stranger to going to the same show over two or three days numerous times.

The whole reason we were in NYC (when we saw U2 on the street) was so she could wait all night for a morning show to start that Jon Bon Jovi would be on playing like 5 songs. She came back about 11am and slept all day while I twiddled my thumbs lol


----------



## larry_stewart (Jul 2, 2008)

I usually wait for the bands to come to me.  And what works in my benefit is that many of the bands I like are considered old timers now, so the demand is not as great, therefore easier to get tickets, smaller , more personal arenas.  But, then there is Billy Joel, Elton John, Stevie Wonder and acts like that where I pay through the nose to get halfway descent seats.  But for the few shows I go to a year, its worth it to me to sit up front and pay a few bucks more.  Im too old to wait on lines or make call after call, just to get crappy seats.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

Ooh, and I"ll be seeing Nickelback again, as well as Bryan Adams, along with a number of officially unannounced artists. For Quebec's 400th bday.


----------

